# (ﾉ´ヮ´)ﾉ ✿  Miharu's GFX Gallery  ✿ o(≧∇≦o)



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

*(ﾉ´ヮ´)ﾉ ✿  Miharu's GFX Gallery  ✿ o(≧∇≦o)*









Spoiler: GFX Collection 2020



Every GFX in here is in order from Newest to Oldest! (Oldest at the bottom, and newest at the top!) (〃▽〃)


Spoiler:  Avatar













Spoiler:  Signatures




















Spoiler: GFX Collection 2019



Every GFX in here is in order from Newest to Oldest! (Oldest at the bottom, and newest at the top!) (〃▽〃)


Spoiler:  Banners
















Spoiler: GFX Collection 2016



Every GFX in here is in order from Newest to Oldest! (Oldest at the bottom, and newest at the top!) (〃▽〃)


Spoiler: Signatures


















Spoiler: Icons



Gudetama Icons that are colored like the popsicle collectible is thanks to Laudine! <3












































Spoiler: Profiles



*Note*: If some of the profiles look blurry, right click on the image and open it up in a new tab to see the full resolution <3












Spoiler: GFX Collection 2015



Every GFX in here is in order from Newest to Oldest! (Oldest at the bottom, and newest at the top!) (〃▽〃)


Spoiler: Signatures






























































































































































Spoiler: Icons


















































































Spoiler: Profiles



*If some of these look blurry, then to see the full size, please right click on the image and open it up in a new tab! c:*





























Spoiler: Banner Examples



*If some of these look blurry, then to see the full size, please right click on the image and open it up in a new tab! c:*























































Spoiler: Typography
















































Spoiler: Team Popsicle Badges




































































Spoiler: Flight Rising



Breeding Cards


Spoiler:  












































































































































Banners


Spoiler:  




















Headers


Spoiler:  


























Spoiler: Vertical tags


























Spoiler: Old GFX collection (Be prepared to cringe |ｮдﾟ) ) 



None of these are in order, aside from the year it was made. (*?_ゝ｀) Most of these GFX were made for cunchyroll groups/requests! These vertical GFX were actually avatars used on CR! Crazy right? Hahaha ヾ(≧∇≦*)ゝ

Also, my username on crunchyroll was ninjanear! That's why mostly all of the watermarks all have "ninjanear" in it as my watermark. ╰(✧∇✧╰)


Spoiler: 2008 Collection






































Spoiler: 2009 Collection



























































































































Spoiler: 2010 Collection


































































































Spoiler:  2011 Collection









































































Spoiler: 2012 Collection































































Spoiler: 2014 Collection


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Yay<(^_^)>More galleries>>These are lovely


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay<(^_^)>More galleries>>These are lovely



Hehe thank you! >//v//<


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

About time you made a gallery. I'll be sure to critique your works and give you feedback whenever possible for me.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

WonderK said:


> About time you made a gallery. I'll be sure to critique your works and give you feedback whenever possible for me.



I finally crawled out of my lazy shell to make this gallery huehuehue. Sweet! Thank you so much! Looking forward to those critiques! You're critiques are always very helpful! >//v//<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

*Just finished a freebie set for my GFX shop!~ c:
Anime: Fairy Tail
Character: Natsu

What do you guys think?
*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> *Just finished a freebie set for my GFX shop!~ c:
> Anime: Fairy Tail
> Character: Natsu
> 
> ...



Gotta say, it looks awesome I still want to work on those styles of firey blur and imagery for action-type renders<3 Keep it up, love your work<3


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

Fantastic lighting and effect. The text is also great. Try working on making your focal points "pop" out more by soft brushing/using the dodge tool. The black sides? Love it. Gives the place for the eyes to rest.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Gotta say, it looks awesome I still want to work on those styles of firey blur and imagery for action-type renders<3 Keep it up, love your work<3



Thank you! >//v//< You should! o: I would love to see one from you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Thank you! >//v//< You should! o: I would love to see one from you!



I shall use more guys according to Devin hahaha, so I will show you first if I attempt a firey style I really should to practice anyways xD

And you are quite welcome


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Fantastic lighting and effect. The text is also great. Try working on making your focal points "pop" out more by soft brushing/using the dodge tool. The black sides? Love it. Gives the place for the eyes to rest.



You ninja'd me! (Edit: Oh nevermind, Kairi just ninja'd me too.. XD I thought I was going to get a post merge haha!) 

Thank you so much! I'll definitely try that out now. <:


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> You ninja'd me! (Edit: Oh nevermind, Kairi just ninja'd me too.. XD I thought I was going to get a post merge haha!)
> 
> Thank you so much! I'll definitely try that out now. <:








Me be a ninja.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Me be a ninja.




EPIC O_O


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I shall use more guys according to Devin hahaha, so I will show you first if I attempt a firey style I really should to practice anyways xD
> 
> And you are quite welcome



Haha you should have him pick out a render for you to do. Then that'll be your assignment for the day XD 

Yay!~ Can't wait to see it! 



WonderK said:


> Me be a ninja.



Sneaky ninja.. very sneaky.. XD

Also, how's this? I added a little bit more to his eyes and his original flame on the left side of his arm.
*Before*




*After*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Haha you should have him pick out a render for you to do. Then that'll be your assignment for the day XD
> 
> Yay!~ Can't wait to see it!
> 
> ...



Shoosh O_O Don''t tell him that urgh lol xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Shoosh O_O Don''t tell him that urgh lol xD



LOL! Whoops. XD Shhh if we are ninja enough he won't read this and forget about that assignment idea I just gave out huehuehue LOL! (Impossible)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> LOL! Whoops. XD Shhh if we are ninja enough he won't read this and forget about that assignment idea I just gave out huehuehue LOL! (Impossible)



Nyah, too late alreay directed the Ninja here hahaha xD Hope you don't mind the friend request


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

@Miharu: Good idea. I'll do that.

Meant something like this:





I also sharpened it. You should too.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nyah, too late alreay directed the Ninja here hahaha xD Hope you don't mind the friend request



Awww it's okay let's pretend we don't know what he's talking about <: (Joking.. maybe LOL XD ) 

I don't mind it at all! > v< Always looking forward to making new friends! ; v;b


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

Ninja'd again.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

WonderK said:


> @Miharu: Good idea. I'll do that.
> 
> Meant something like this:
> 
> ...



Ugh, knowing you, it'll be some buff fighter guy ;_; I am internally sad but LOLing Dx So not cool xD



> Awww it's okay let's pretend we don't know what he's talking about <: (Joking.. maybe LOL XD )



Buhuhu too late xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Ninja'd again.



SDJFLSDK YOU SNEAKY NINJA JSKLDFJDS LOL!

SDKFS You just made my sig look even more amazing. A+++++++++ (Thank you so much for that tip! Definitely using that in my next signature. I never knew I could use dodge like that either. Man I'm learning about sharpen, dodge, and burn from you haha! Thanks!)
Like this?:





---------
Edit: YOU GUYS NINJA'D ME TWICE SJDFLKSJFDSLKJFDSLKFJDS


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> SDJFLSDK YOU SNEAKY NINJA JSKLDFJDS LOL!
> 
> SDKFS You just made my sig look even more amazing. A+++++++++ (Thank you so much for that tip! Definitely using that in my next signature. I never knew I could use dodge like that either. Man I'm learning about sharpen, dodge, and burn from you haha! Thanks!)
> Like this?:
> ...



Add a orange ocular lens flare to the top as well. That's how I got the orange lighting.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> SDJFLSDK YOU SNEAKY NINJA JSKLDFJDS LOL!
> 
> SDKFS You just made my sig look even more amazing. A+++++++++ (Thank you so much for that tip! Definitely using that in my next signature. I never knew I could use dodge like that either. Man I'm learning about sharpen, dodge, and burn from you haha! Thanks!)
> Like this?:
> ...



You and I both lol, he makes my tags look ultra cooler compared to before and then his after xD I am definitely using certain pinpoint tips tho'


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

Click here

Forgot that photoshop doesn't have those lens flares on default.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You and I both lol, he makes my tags look ultra cooler compared to before and then his after xD I am definitely using certain pinpoint tips tho'



Definitely! XD



WonderK said:


> Click here
> 
> Forgot that photoshop doesn't have those lens flares on default.



I was so close to getting ninja'd by you again, because I was just about to ask how do I do that. SO CLOSE. Thank god I refreshed the page ; v; 

Like this?:


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Definitely! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

WonderK said:


> You got it.



YAY!~ Thank you so much! I really learned a lot from that ; v ;b


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> YAY!~ Thank you so much! I really learned a lot from that ; v ;b



About lens flares: Go download several packs of them. It's how I usually do my lighting in my tags. I should add a section of them in the GFX resources thread.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

WonderK said:


> About lens flares: Go download several packs of them. It's how I usually do my lighting in my tags. I should add a section of them in the GFX resources thread.



Now I shall look for these too O_O yay<3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

WonderK said:


> About lens flares: Go download several packs of them. It's how I usually do my lighting in my tags. I should add a section of them in the GFX resources thread.



Definitely will! Thanks a lot again! > v< Time to work on my next siggy! XD

*EDIT*: Sasha you ninja'd me ; A ; 

Same here! Yay! XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Definitely will! Thanks a lot again! > v< Time to work on my next siggy! XD
> 
> *EDIT*: Sasha you ninja'd me ; A ;
> 
> Same here! Yay! XD



Whoopsie haha, sorry, Jasmine xD Just got so excited knowing you could use more then default lens flares xD


----------



## WonderK (Aug 14, 2014)

*Ninja stalks thread*






Now I know your real names. Bye.​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whoopsie haha, sorry, Jasmine xD Just got so excited knowing you could use more then default lens flares xD



Haha no worries! XD And yeah! Well I use GIMP haha XD The lens flare for gimp is... meh ; A ;

*EDIT: (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ NINJA'D AGAIN (P.s. I know your real name too <: )*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Haha no worries! XD And yeah! Well I use GIMP haha XD The lens flare for gimp is... meh ; A ;
> 
> *EDIT: (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ NINJA'D AGAIN (P.s. I know your real name too <: )*



Gimp still does some boss designs for a free program<3 I do admit I love my older PS CS5.1 xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Gimp still does some boss designs for a free program<3 I do admit I love my older PS CS5.1 xD



Yeah it does. It just takes a while to get a hang of it. c: I wish I had PS XD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

*Finished request for Kazunari!~ c: Simple themed and I was playing around with the lighting. I'm actually really proud at how this came out.  *


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 14, 2014)

Miharu said:


> *Finished request for Kazunari!~ c: Simple themed and I was playing around with the lighting. I'm actually really proud at how this came out.  *



flsdggs Thank you Miharuuuu ;v;
It looks great - as usual! I really like it! c: Love the lighting effects too, came out awesome imo <3
Thank you so so so much~


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> flsdggs Thank you Miharuuuu ;v;
> It looks great - as usual! I really like it! c: Love the lighting effects too, came out awesome imo <3
> Thank you so so so much~



/flails no problem at all!! >//v//< I'm so happy you love it! Thanks for the tip too! >//v//< <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2014)

*Finished requested for PokeCam420!~*


----------



## WonderK (Aug 15, 2014)

Miharu said:


> *Finished requested for PokeCam420!~*



Looks good. Some things:

1. The black box on the left is a bit weird. 
2. Little flow with effects. Erase everything above the half mark of the tag.
3. The splatter on the left on the render is really sharp, you should blur that to add depth.
4. Dodge tool the effects on the right of the render (his shoulder)


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Looks good. Some things:
> 
> 1. The black box on the left is a bit weird.
> 2. Little flow with effects. Erase everything above the half mark of the tag.
> ...



Ohhh! Thanks! > v < Will make changes after I eat haha! Also, the black box is part of the background. It was like a light stand or something, I'll try to replace it with a blood splatter though!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Ohhh! Thanks! > v < Will make changes after I eat haha! Also, the black box is part of the background. It was like a light stand or something, I'll try to replace it with a blood splatter though!


A plaque for a dead person as Monokuma says "You shouldn't be left out because you are dead"


----------



## Miharu (Aug 17, 2014)

*@PokeCam420, @WonderK
I'm back~ Sorry for the delay, I've been so busy with work lately I haven't had the time to get on the forums ; v ; *


----------



## WonderK (Aug 17, 2014)

Much better.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 17, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Much better.



Yay!~ Thank you so much for all your help/criticism! ; v ; I really really appreciate it! I'm learning a lot from you~ > v<b


----------



## Miharu (Aug 17, 2014)

*Finished request for @Oldcatlady (Special thanks to WonderK for his amazing tips <*


----------



## WonderK (Aug 17, 2014)

Miharu said:


> *Finished request for @Oldcatlady (Special thanks to WonderK for his amazing tips <*








Excellent.​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 17, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Excellent.​



*Thanks <: *
​


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I LOVE IT EVEN MORE XD Why do I only have like three serious siggys? I guess because I like witty things.  XD Anyways, I really like it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> I LOVE IT EVEN MORE XD Why do I only have like three serious siggys? I guess because I like witty things.  XD Anyways, I really like it! Thanks so much!



*No problem at all! >//v//< I'm glad you like it!! XD

----------------------------------------------------

Requested by J o s h *


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Thank you so much!



No problem at all! >//v//< If there's anything you'll like me to change, feel free to let me know! c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 18, 2014)

Miharu said:


> *No problem at all! >//v//< I'm glad you like it!! XD
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Requested by J o s h *



OMGosh that quote O_O I used that same one before huhu, so interesting xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2014)

*New freebie sets I made for my shop's freebie section. I'm super happy at how these came out, I'm starting to get the hang of gimp again and my old style I used to use. (Special thanks to Fluffy sensei for teaching me a lot of things I never really knew how to use)*

*Set #1*









*Set #2*









*Set #3*


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm w use the set 2 $ig,such beauty


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2014)

J o s h said:


> I'm w use the set 2 $ig,such beauty



D'awww thanks! >//w/< If you want to use it, feel free to go to my shop and order it! <: Just fill out the form haha! I changed some freebie rules there too <:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

*Finished request for @Pandasawr
Not normally my style, but something new. c:




*​


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

The sig is in my cycle!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

J o s h said:


> The sig is in my cycle!



Sweet!! I'm so happy you like it! >//v/<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

*Finished requests*

*@Swiftstream*






*@J o s h*






*@Fuzzling*


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 20, 2014)

Another amazing piece to add to the collection, tysm!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Another amazing piece to add to the collection, tysm!



*No problem at all! I'm glad you like it! c: Also, your matching avatar is right here~ (I also just recently posted it in my shop haha! Sorry about that!)

Requested by Josh


*


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 20, 2014)

tt=ysm


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2014)

J o s h said:


> tt=ysm



No problem at all! <:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2014)

*
-Updated Gallery
-New examples
-New Theme*​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Miharu said:


> *
> -Updated Gallery
> -New examples
> -New Theme*​



Bump until I make a "you-style" bump banner huhu


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Bump until I make a "you-style" bump banner huhu



*Thanks Sasha <3 Ahaha Can't wait to see it.*​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2014)

*Finished requests

 Requested by @Mayor James





Requested by @Sparkanine





*​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2014)

*






Bump~*​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2014)

*






Bump~*​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

*Finished requests

@BellGreen





@PokeCam420


*


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

*




*​


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone!~ I decided to make my gallery active again!~ I'm planning on changing the profile up front to match my shop's theme: One Piece!~ I'll be changing it later on this week!~ c: Here's a few of my recent GFX I've made!~ <3 I'm so proud of how they all turned out <3 



Spoiler: Most Recent GFX


----------



## ichigomariti (Jul 1, 2015)

I present to you, Chase's Favorite Artist of the Year Award.
Take it with pride.
I love these so much


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

@Chase
Ahhhh thank you so much!! ;//v//; That means a lot!~ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Just finished a banner/icon request for Irarina!~ Oh boy ; __ ; This was trial and error I spent so much time on this and it finally turned out the way I wanted it <3 



Spoiler: Original Photo










Result:









​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 2, 2015)

Miharu said:


> @Chase
> Ahhhh thank you so much!! ;//v//; That means a lot!~
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



You made it look so beautiful and HQ *_*


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 2, 2015)

Question:
Do you ONLY make GFX signatures? Or also signatures with gifs and text and fancy lines? c;


----------



## Miharu (Jul 2, 2015)

@Kairi-Kitten
Ahhhhh thank youuuu >//v//< <3 

@pandycake
Yup~ I only make GFX!~ I don't do signatures with gifs XD But if you are looking for other options, I can also do towncards~ Just not many people have requested it from me o: I may add it to the front section so people know about it though haha


----------



## Miharu (Jul 2, 2015)

*Finished request for Cam!~ I'm so happy at how this turned out ;//v//; <3*


Spoiler: Original Photo














​


----------



## Miharu (Jul 4, 2015)

Finished Dragon Banner for Irarina for her FR's shop!~ <3


----------



## himeki (Jul 4, 2015)

I really like your GFX! So cool!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I really like your GFX! So cool!



Ahhh thank you so much!!! I'm glad you do!~ >//v//<

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finished set request!~


Spoiler: Original Photo










Results


----------



## Miharu (Jul 9, 2015)

*More work from requests!~ c: 















Flags made for Smash Camp!~









​*


----------



## Miharu (Jul 11, 2015)

*YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! I finally got Photoshop!! <3 First sig done only in Photoshop for Smash Camp!!! >//v//< 

Before (With only the render + background I chose)




After


*


----------



## WonderK (Jul 11, 2015)

Very nice. PS works wonders.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 11, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Very nice. PS works wonders.



Thanks Fluffy Sensei!~ > v<b And yes it does omggggg <3 I love PS for the text options it has, blending, PSDs, and just omg skfjdslfdsjldsj


----------



## Miharu (Jul 15, 2015)

Just finished another request!~ <3 I love doing Freestyle haha



Spoiler: Render


----------



## Miharu (Jul 16, 2015)

Really love how this turned out <3 I love dark themes!~










Spoiler: Render


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2015)

Great work on the avatars. I like the foggy effects you put in the signature. It truly matches the personality of the render.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 21, 2015)

@WonderK
Thank you so much!! > v<b 

Recent finished requests!~ (Tried some new things with PS c: )





















Finished Entry for SOTW!~


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Finished Banner Request! c: 




Spoiler: Render


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Pokemon~ Gotta Catch Them All! <:


----------



## Miharu (Jul 27, 2015)

Finished a request! ✧*｡٩(ˊᗜˋ*)و✧*｡


----------



## Cou (Jul 27, 2015)

OOO: awesome work!! really love the one piece sets!!! the colors in marco and ace are amazing *A*

also that asl up there woooo


----------



## Miharu (Jul 27, 2015)

Cou said:


> OOO: awesome work!! really love the one piece sets!!! the colors in marco and ace are amazing *A*
> 
> also that asl up there woooo



Ahhhh thank you so much!!!! >//v//< YAY ANOTHER OP FAN??? Loving your Robin sig it's amazing!!! >//v//< I love OP! <3


----------



## Miharu (Jul 28, 2015)

Another finished request! (?̀ᴗ?́)و ̑̑



Spoiler: Render


----------



## Miharu (Jul 29, 2015)

Wooo!! Finished my last request!!! <3 Now going to start working on GFX for my shop!! Time to Revamp! （๑✧∀✧๑）


----------



## Keitara (Jul 29, 2015)

Cou said:


> OOO: awesome work!! really love the one piece sets!!! the colors in marco and ace are amazing *A*
> 
> also that asl up there woooo





Miharu said:


> Ahhhh thank you so much!!!! >//v//< YAY ANOTHER OP FAN??? Loving your Robin sig it's amazing!!! >//v//< I love OP! <3



*cuddles you all* C:
ASL is mine! 
I find the banner with Marco and Ace absolutely stunning too!!
I'm saving up *that* special Ace render for a request for you!! *-* I can't wait to see you open again!
 It's funny that I gave up on collecting art of Luffy, but started to become obsessed with collecting One Piece gfx. I guess I'm just hopeless!XD


----------



## Miharu (Jul 29, 2015)

Keitara said:


> *cuddles you all* C:
> ASL is mine!
> I find the banner with Marco and Ace absolutely stunning too!!
> I'm saving up *that* special Ace render for a request for you!! *-* I can't wait to see you open again!
> It's funny that I gave up on collecting art of Luffy, but started to become obsessed with collecting One Piece gfx. I guess I'm just hopeless!XD



*Cuddles* ( •⌄• ू )✧
PSHHH YOU MEAN ASL IS OURS!!! <3 
Ahhh thank you!!! ;/v//; I'm actually going to re-do the marco and ace sig! <: Going to try to make it look even better! (Then most likely enter it into SOTW haha) 
OMG I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!!! <3  I'll probably open in like a week at most hahaha! 
Hahaha you can never escape from OP! <:


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 30, 2015)

I love the water effect you did in the '08 banners!!


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 30, 2015)

11/10 IGN The yuno one is perfect *cries*


----------



## derezzed (Jul 30, 2015)

I seriously love the lighting in your graphics. It looks really nice, especially in this tag and this tag! I do have to say that your works are overly bright sometimes, however; examples of this would be x and x. When elements of the tag get so washed out because of brightness (especially in the first graphic I linked to), it'd be a good idea to darken things, especially since darkening is relatively easy to fix afterwards. You just gotta resist the urge to make everything nice and bright haha, though I do know how hard that can be 

But yeah, that aside, I'm definitely a fan of your banner composition (which is great) and your art gives me the impression that you know what you're doing. You've totally got the skills and I'm eager to see more stuff from you c:


----------



## ardrey (Jul 31, 2015)

woooahh, those profile pages look absolutely amazing D Must be a lot of work making something of that size O:


----------



## Miharu (Jul 31, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I love the water effect you did in the '08 banners!!



Hahaha thank you!! I used LunaPic.com for that water effect hahaha! XD



Gregriii said:


> 11/10 IGN The yuno one is perfect *cries*



Ahhh thank you so much!! >//v//<



derezzed said:


> I seriously love the lighting in your graphics. It looks really nice, especially in this tag and this tag! I do have to say that your works are overly bright sometimes, however; examples of this would be x and x. When elements of the tag get so washed out because of brightness (especially in the first graphic I linked to), it'd be a good idea to darken things, especially since darkening is relatively easy to fix afterwards. You just gotta resist the urge to make everything nice and bright haha, though I do know how hard that can be
> 
> But yeah, that aside, I'm definitely a fan of your banner composition (which is great) and your art gives me the impression that you know what you're doing. You've totally got the skills and I'm eager to see more stuff from you c:



Thank you so very much for your input!!! ;//v//; I truly appreciate it!! Hahaha oh gosh, I just can't help but make bright signatures ahahaha XD I actually just got PS a few days ago, so I've been trying to get used to it <: I've been using GIMP my whole life, so adjusting to PS is kind of a big step for me ahahahaha!! (Special thanks to WonderK since he's been helping me with PS! ) I'll definitely try my best darkening more of my sigs!! <: I'm probably going to just bucket fill a layer with black then put it on soft light or use brushes to make areas dark. I don't really like the darkening tool on PS compared to GIMP (But probably because I'm not using the right tone for PS ahahah still adjusting, so trying some things out <: ) 

Thank you so much for your kind words and input!! (⁄ ⁄•⁄ω⁄•⁄ ⁄)⁄ 

P.s. just decided to try to darken this and I see a huge difference now ahahahaha how's this? c: 
Before






After







ardrey said:


> woooahh, those profile pages look absolutely amazing D Must be a lot of work making something of that size O:



Thank you so very much!! (⁄ ⁄•⁄ω⁄•⁄ ⁄)⁄ It really is hahah that's why I charge 400tbt for them ; v; Takes me around 5 hours+ to make (includes brainstorming and lots of trial and errors ahahaha, if I actually knew what I wanted to do with the profile, it'll probably take less, but always trying out new ideas and things for profiles)

(P.s. your art is lovely!!! I'm a big fan of your works!! ;//v//; <3 )

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for visiting everyone!!! ;//v//; I'm so surprised I got this many comments hahaha I honestly didn't expect it since I'm still revamping my gallery. Still need to upload a few more of my works, and make a new profile for my gallery since the current one is from last year! >//v//<


----------



## kyoko xo (Jul 31, 2015)

Omg your art is amazing!!!! Teach me how to draw like that please ;;;;;


----------



## Miharu (Jul 31, 2015)

silverstars said:


> Omg your art is amazing!!!! Teach me how to draw like that please ;;;;;



Ahhh noooooo all of the art used is not mine ; v ; What I do to make signatures is take a render and place it on a transparent background then I put in a background (which I did not make as well) and use textures, fractals, etc. to make effects to make the signature look nice as well as some color enhancements. c: That's what GFX is or graphics. (A few people can actually make a signature from scratch, but I've rarely seen anyone be able to do that. Mostly because it's really REALLY time consuming. And normally people who DO do that works for a company and makes money for it like graphics designs. ) c: 

I hope that clarifies things! > v< (I'll be putting a disclaimer about that on my gallery profile once I make it as well hahaha)


----------



## derezzed (Jul 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Thank you so very much for your input!!! ;//v//; I truly appreciate it!! Hahaha oh gosh, I just can't help but make bright signatures ahahaha XD I actually just got PS a few days ago, so I've been trying to get used to it <: I've been using GIMP my whole life, so adjusting to PS is kind of a big step for me ahahahaha!! (Special thanks to WonderK since he's been helping me with PS! ) I'll definitely try my best darkening more of my sigs!! <: I'm probably going to just bucket fill a layer with black then put it on soft light or use brushes to make areas dark. I don't really like the darkening tool on PS compared to GIMP (But probably because I'm not using the right tone for PS ahahah still adjusting, so trying some things out <: )
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words and input!! (⁄ ⁄•⁄ω⁄•⁄ ⁄)⁄
> 
> ...



NP, I like giving critique though I do try to keep it as compact as possible now because I have a history of rambling on about it lmao. But wow I totally feel you... I used to always get this urge to make everything bright as well, but once I tried out doing darker tags I realized how awesome they can be too, so maybe you should experiment with that c:
Ah, and I had to transition from GIMP to PS too. I used GIMP for around 2 years and I thought I would miss some features after I upgraded to PS but honestly I don't, admittedly.... PS is amazingly powerful so I wish you luck in adjusting to it! Learning the interface is definitely going to take time but it's totally worth it.

Btw, the darkening technique you mentioned - filling a layer with black - generally works well but I find that brushing lets you end up with a better result ;-] 
So brushing black on a new transparent layer with a fuzzy circle brush is a bit better since it's more controlled, though another thing I like to do for darkening includes pasting the image on a new layer (Ctrl+Shift+Alt+E), using the Burn tool to darken certain parts, and then setting that layer to a low opacity like 50%. Oh, and gradient maps are a great tool as well! Putting a b/w map on Multiply can really help you when stuff gets too bright, and it also kinda leaves you with a clean slate for applying more colors (whoo). 

And yep, darkening is useful since it brings back features that were lost due to brightness. I can definitely see the lines more clearly in the After version! c:
It's easy to darken too much just as easy as it is to brighten too much, though, and this is especially noticeable with the first dude's jacket. So I borrowed your original (the Before image) and tried my hand at darkening it in Photoshop while keeping the color and making sure the lines aren't so overwhelming. I came up with a pretty good method for it that I'd love to share with you. (Hope you don't mind that I used your banner, by the way! I did this purely for demonstration purposes and have no intention of stealing it/claiming it as my own.)

Anyway, I started off with the original (Before) image and then duplicated it twice. I set the bottom duplicate to Multiply, and the top duplicate to Screen, and adjusted the opacity of both layer until the lighting/darkening seemed about right. Then I added a b/w gradient map, set it on Multiply, and then lowered it to 20% opacity because it was a bit too overpowering and sucked out too much color. Then I applied the image (Ctrl+Shift+Alt+E) and swept the Burn tool over everything. Left that at 80%. Then I used a Curves adjustment layer, and hit Auto (or you could click on the Preset: dropdown menu and choose Darker RGB). It was looking pretty balanced at this point, but the darkening did take away some of the nice colors so I added +20 Saturation and slapped on the default purple/orange gradient map at Soft Light, 50% opacity. Finally I applied the image again, and used the Dodge Tool to fix parts that were too dark. 

Here is my result- 




And here is your result here for comparison-




Yours is a lot more colorful, lmao, but I managed to make the background less white and soften the sharp lines a bit.
So yeah, I hope that darkening process walkthrough was useful and clear; if not, I hosted the .psd on my MediaFire if you want to download it and check out the layers :-]


----------



## Miharu (Jul 31, 2015)

@derezzed
Oh! I actually love doing dark tags ahahah It's just most of my GFX comes from requests, so I just fulfill what they ask for. Most of them ask for cute signatures or a certain color scheme, so I tend to go with a bright happy sig for cute themes. c: 

Hahaha I've been using GIMP since 2008 (I started when I was 13, now I'm 20 hahaha) But starting in year 2010 (I think) that's when I started going hiatus. I went on hiatus A LOT ahahaha  I'm honestly really looking forward to working with PS more. So far most of my recent sigs are just from PS hahaha I always have the urge to move back to GIMP though ; v; Like going back and forth between programs hahaha

You can use a dodge tool to darken areas? o: I thought the dodge tool only lighten/brights up the image 0: And yeah!! I love using gradient maps!! <3 They are so helpful and amazing hahahaha WonderK showed me those and he also told me about the brush tool to darken areas, I just didn't like using that so I didn't hahaha (I might try it again though <: ) 

Yeah definitely, it's really easy to darken too much or brighten too much ; v; (Also no worries!! I don't mind at all! Thanks for being polite about it and showing me! <: ) 

Thank you so much for your help! c: And actually to be very honest... I think yours look a LOT more brighter than mine ahahaha it looks better XD I really appreciate your feedback!!! I'm excited to learn more!! c: Thank you so very much again!!! Do you make GFX as well? O: If so I would love to see them!!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 1, 2015)

Progress of how my Profile for this gallery is looking like! Finally found out what I wanted to do for the background!! ; v; Took me a few hours ahahaha! Still FAR from finished. I haven't even added any color enhancements, gradient maps, exposures, etc. Still need to sharpen the render to make it pop out more and blur some areas. Also need to erase some fractals. c: But at least some progress! WOO! (❁?▽`❁)*✲ﾟ* I'll probably say I'm at 35% finished out of 100% hahaha


----------



## WonderK (Aug 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Progress of how my Profile for this gallery is looking like! Finally found out what I wanted to do for the background!! ; v; Took me a few hours ahahaha! Still FAR from finished. I haven't even added any color enhancements, gradient maps, exposures, etc. Still need to sharpen the render to make it pop out more and blur some areas. Also need to erase some fractals. c: But at least some progress! WOO! (❁?▽`❁)*✲ﾟ* I'll probably say I'm at 35% finished out of 100% hahaha



Looking fantastic. Can't wait for the final result. Remember to do an exposure adjustment to fix that contrast!


----------



## derezzed (Aug 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> @derezzed
> Oh! I actually love doing dark tags ahahah It's just most of my GFX comes from requests, so I just fulfill what they ask for. Most of them ask for cute signatures or a certain color scheme, so I tend to go with a bright happy sig for cute themes. c:
> 
> Hahaha I've been using GIMP since 2008 (I started when I was 13, now I'm 20 hahaha) But starting in year 2010 (I think) that's when I started going hiatus. I went on hiatus A LOT ahahaha  I'm honestly really looking forward to working with PS more. So far most of my recent sigs are just from PS hahaha I always have the urge to move back to GIMP though ; v; Like going back and forth between programs hahaha
> ...



AH CRAP sorry I meant the Burn tool. I wrote Dodge tool even though I meant Burn, for some reason. I'll go fix that asap 
From my experience, the Dodge tool is only for lighting, though I guess you could use it to darken stuff if you set the layer on Multiply? Haven't tried that, lol. I guess I'll be trying out something new later today all because of a typo haha.

It's np though; thanks for appreciating my critique, actually! And yes, I do make GFX, but you've already seen them ;-] 



Miharu said:


> Progress of how my Profile for this gallery is looking like! Finally found out what I wanted to do for the background!! ; v; Took me a few hours ahahaha! Still FAR from finished. I haven't even added any color enhancements, gradient maps, exposures, etc. Still need to sharpen the render to make it pop out more and blur some areas. Also need to erase some fractals. c: But at least some progress! WOO! (❁?▽`❁)*✲ﾟ* I'll probably say I'm at 35% finished out of 100% hahaha



Whoo, I love the background! The textures look great and the final product is definitely on track to being super colorful haha. Excited to see what it's going to look like at 100%.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Progress of how my Profile for this gallery is looking like! Finally found out what I wanted to do for the background!! ; v; Took me a few hours ahahaha! Still FAR from finished. I haven't even added any color enhancements, gradient maps, exposures, etc. Still need to sharpen the render to make it pop out more and blur some areas. Also need to erase some fractals. c: But at least some progress! WOO! (❁?▽`❁)*✲ﾟ* I'll probably say I'm at 35% finished out of 100% hahaha



omg hawt
excited as ever


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 2, 2015)

Bump! for the awesome profile yet to come ;D hahah <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 2, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Looking fantastic. Can't wait for the final result. Remember to do an exposure adjustment to fix that contrast!



Definitely will!!! Thanks for telling me about exposure! <: Without you, I probably would have never touched that hahahaha! It's one of my favorite enhancements to use now! C:<



derezzed said:


> AH CRAP sorry I meant the Burn tool. I wrote Dodge tool even though I meant Burn, for some reason. I'll go fix that asap
> From my experience, the Dodge tool is only for lighting, though I guess you could use it to darken stuff if you set the layer on Multiply? Haven't tried that, lol. I guess I'll be trying out something new later today all because of a typo haha.
> 
> It's np though; thanks for appreciating my critique, actually! And yes, I do make GFX, but you've already seen them ;-]
> ...



LOL! Oh phew, I was so confused hahaha I was like 100% sure dodge was for brightening up things and not darkening hahaha XD 

Thank you so much! I'm only at 40% atm hahaha decided to work on my entry for SOTW first, since I can always do my profile afterwards! <:



Jacob_lawall said:


> omg hawt
> excited as ever


Bwuahaha thanks Jacob! XD



naekoya said:


> Bump! for the awesome profile yet to come ;D hahah <3



Thanks for the bump! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 2, 2015)

My entry for SOTW! >//v//<b So proud of how it came out! <: I only used PS and didn't convert to GIMP! > v<b








Spoiler: I used the same render I used before for my shop examples, and this was how it looked like 1-2 months ago while using GIMP!











(P.S. My profile is still in progress. I'm about to head off for work and won't be back until late, so I wanted to focus on my SOTW entry first since there's a time limit for that hahaha! I will be continuing on my profile for this gallery later tonight and hopefully I'll have it finished tonight! <3 )​


----------



## Keitara (Aug 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


>







H-H-HH-H-HEART ATTACK!!!!!!!!
OMG I'm so fricking in love with this!! Your work is so awesome... *kisses your feet*



Miharu said:


> Progress of how my Profile for this gallery is looking like! Finally found out what I wanted to do for the background!! ; v; Took me a few hours ahahaha! Still FAR from finished. I haven't even added any color enhancements, gradient maps, exposures, etc. Still need to sharpen the render to make it pop out more and blur some areas. Also need to erase some fractals. c: But at least some progress! WOO! (❁?▽`❁)*✲ﾟ* I'll probably say I'm at 35% finished out of 100% hahaha​



so it's mystery profile!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 3, 2015)

Keitara said:


> H-H-HH-H-HEART ATTACK!!!!!!!!
> OMG I'm so fricking in love with this!! Your work is so awesome... *kisses your feet*
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG THAT LUFFY GIF AHAHAHAHA <3 THANK YOU SO MUCH HAHAHA That means a lot! <3 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GALLERY PROFILE FINALLY FINISHED AND UPLOADED TO THE FRONT PAGE!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! ٩(๑❛ワ❛๑)و*​


----------



## Jacob (Aug 3, 2015)

OMG i love the profile!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 3, 2015)

IT'S BYOOTIFUL<3 *_* And you've gotten so good ;D


----------



## Miharu (Aug 3, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> OMG i love the profile!


Thank you so much!! I'm glad you do! ٩(ˊᗜˋ*)و



Kairi-Kitten said:


> IT'S BYOOTIFUL<3 *_* And you've gotten so good ;D


AHHHH KAIRII IT'S BEEEN SO LONG!!! I MISSED YOU!!!! <3 

Thank you!!! >//v//< I'm happy to hear that!!! ٩(๑❛ワ❛๑)و


----------



## WonderK (Aug 3, 2015)

Impressive turnout on the profile. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 3, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Impressive turnout on the profile. It looks fantastic.



Thank you so much fluffy sensei! o(≧∇≦o)


----------



## Miharu (Aug 4, 2015)

Icon for Jane (╯✧∇✧)╯


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Icon for Jane (╯✧∇✧)╯



thank you so much! it's so bootifullll ~ ;3; <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 4, 2015)

naekoya said:


> thank you so much! it's so bootifullll ~ ;3; <3



No problem at all!!! ;//v//; Ahhh I'm so happy you like it!! <3 Thanks for crediting me in your sig as well!! >//v//< Also, finished your second set! <:


----------



## derezzed (Aug 4, 2015)

Love your new gallery layout! The font matches very well and the effects are very nice, as I expected haha. Do you remember what font you used btw? o_0 I've seen it around often but I never got around to figuring out what it is. Like, it can't be a default font, right? 

Anyway, it's also cool to see your past works and compare them to your 2014 stuff to see how much you've improved (which is a lot)! Your style changes tell me that you've been trying out new stuff, which is great and shows how varied you can be.








ICONS. I LOVE THESE. I CAN TALK ALL DAY ABOUT ICONS.
So yeah, I really like what you did with cropping, especially in the first. Face cut-offs are A+ and super interesting, and the light effects on her hair really add to the whole piece ;-] 
Also, I like the background you used in the second one (which is super fitting), and cropping is top notch as well, since you managed to fit in all of the important details haha.
I'd love to see more icons from you!! Iconing is like "my thing" so I like it when other people try it out more too c:


----------



## Keitara (Aug 4, 2015)

AHH THE PROFILEEE




"FT ONE PIECE" AAAAAAH SQUEE SQUEE 
(it's funny that Brook looks like he's swinging forwards from the title haha)


----------



## Miharu (Aug 4, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Love your new gallery layout! The font matches very well and the effects are very nice, as I expected haha. Do you remember what font you used btw? o_0 I've seen it around often but I never got around to figuring out what it is. Like, it can't be a default font, right?
> 
> Anyway, it's also cool to see your past works and compare them to your 2014 stuff to see how much you've improved (which is a lot)! Your style changes tell me that you've been trying out new stuff, which is great and shows how varied you can be.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! >//v//< And yup!!! I almost always use this font when I can't find other good fonts to match ahahah it's called Baruta! It's one of my favorite fonts to use! <3 

Haha thank you!! ; v; Yeah! I've been trying out a lot of new things. I'm literally just free styling everything hahaha!! It's always fun to learn new techniques/ways to make gfx! 

HAHAHA DUDE ICONS ARE SO MUCH FUN TO MAKE!!! <3 
Omg hahaha honestly I got the face cropping idea from when I was literally about to resize the render, but then when I moved it around, I was like "OMG THIS ACTUALLY LOOKS GOOD WITH HER FACE CROPPED!!!!" Hahaha and that's where that idea came from ahahaha but I also wanted to make an icon with her showing her stuffed animal, so that's why I made two hahaha!!

Oh definitely!!! I plan on making more!! At least 8 more to provide newer examples once I re-open up my GFX shop hahahaha! 

Thank you so much for all your comments and C+C!!! I truly appreciate it!! >/v//< I can't wait to see you update your gallery with newer GFX!!!



Keitara said:


> AHH THE PROFILEEE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SANJIII AHAHAHAHA "NAMII SWANNNNNN" !!
(OMG HE REALLY DOES LOLOL I DIDN'T NOTICE THAT AHAHAHA Honestly the render cut off Brook's arms so I had to try to cover it up without making it look too unnatural LOLOLOL )


----------



## himeki (Aug 4, 2015)

how did you ever use gimp its a nightmare o.o


----------



## Keitara (Aug 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SANJIII AHAHAHAHA "NAMII SWANNNNNN" !!
> (OMG HE REALLY DOES LOLOL I DIDN'T NOTICE THAT AHAHAHA Honestly the render cut off Brook's arms so I had to try to cover it up without making it look too unnatural LOLOLOL )



huehuehue I notice everything! :> *mellorine scan activated* 
(I totally have this "Mellorine! Mellorine!" sound in my head xD)
Oh I see... Renders that are cut off are sometimes hard to handle, yes yes...  *tries to speak like a gfx pro*
but either way it looks great!! 

omg I just typed mellorine into google and look at what I discovered!XD

THIS EXPLANATION AND THE IMAGES DON'T FIT AT ALL AHAHAHA


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> how did you ever use gimp its a nightmare o.o



Oh gosh it definitely was a nightmare ahahaha you can tell if you looked at when I first started making GFX in 2008-2009 LOL (Cringe worthy ahahahaha)! Once you get used to using the tools on GIMP and looking at tutorials, it actually got very easy and comfortable to use! c: It really just takes time hahaha! GIMP in my opinion is definitely second best if you can't buy PS!~



Keitara said:


> huehuehue I notice everything! :> *mellorine scan activated*
> (I totally have this "Mellorine! Mellorine!" sound in my head xD)
> Oh I see... Renders that are cut off are sometimes hard to handle, yes yes...  *tries to speak like a gfx pro*
> but either way it looks great!!
> ...



OMG LOL NOW YOU HAVE IT IN MY HEAD! XD Ahahahaha
Hahaha thank you so much!!! XD And yeah definitely! I'm glad I was able to use the text to cover it up so it looked more natural ahahaha! XD (Also looks like I cut off Brook's arms on purpose to make the text pop out more ;D )

OMG IT REALLY DOESN'T FIT AT ALL AHAHAHAHA WHAT THE AHAHAHA


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

Made some changes to the profile! c: Made the text A LOT more readable now hahaha sorry about before ; v;





Also opened up a giveaway! If you'll like any icons/sigs/banners/profiles from me, then feel free to post there! (Limited slots as I'm only looking for a certain amount of GFX to make to start up my real GFX shop hahaha)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...away-&#12542;(&#8807;&#8711;&#8806;*)&#12445;

Also tried out a new profile style!~ It was a lot easier to make, still took a lot of time, but still easier than the gallery profile I recently made ahahaha





​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

Icon made for Jacob! c:







Spoiler: Render used


----------



## himeki (Aug 5, 2015)

What font did you use for the title on your gallery profile?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> What font did you use for the title on your gallery profile?


It's called Baruta! c: One of my favorite fonts to use <3


----------



## derezzed (Aug 5, 2015)

The new profile style is super clean and nice, I love what you did with it. WHERE DO YOU GET ALL THESE WACKY FONTS? Lol
But y'know, I think the main reason why people are having problems reading the text is that it's in a light color (white) and the font size is pretty small! The font itself (I don't remember what it's called exactly but I'm aware that it's the default userbar font, lol) is definitely not the problem. The giveaway profile does look good as is but changing the text color to black or something would make it stand out better, as the white text slightly blends in with the light gradient :-]





I like this latest icon! The cropping's great and the lighting/coloring is nice, with the monochrome purple color scheme going on. But I do have to ask, do you usually put borders on your icons (since most of the icon examples in the OP have a border)? I think borders are great on graphics like signatures but I would be cautious with using them in icons, since they can give an icon a bit of a closed look rather than an open one, especially since there's less canvas space. Also, there are overwhelming sharp lines in some parts, like her face and arm! You most likely left things that way to get some depth contrast with the right side but it's a good idea to tone down sharpen with icons, again because the canvas is smaller and it's more noticeable as a result.

(Here's my favorite smart sharpen setting, by the way: Amount- 30, Radius- 0.5px; and then after I sharpen, I use the eraser tool on a low opacity to get rid of anything that's too sharp.)
I use this setting a lot because the result often ends up sharpened just enough, though sometimes I change the amount up to 45 if the image is blurrier than normal and could use an extra boost. If you haven't already, you should experiment with some smart sharpen settings and see how you like it compared to regular Sharpen!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

derezzed said:


> The new profile style is super clean and nice, I love what you did with it. WHERE DO YOU GET ALL THESE WACKY FONTS? Lol
> But y'know, I think the main reason why people are having problems reading the text is that it's in a light color (white) and the font size is pretty small! The font itself (I don't remember what it's called exactly but I'm aware that it's the default userbar font, lol) is definitely not the problem. The giveaway profile does look good as is but changing the text color to black or something would make it stand out better, as the white text slightly blends in with the light gradient :-]
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!! >v <I get all of my fonts from dafont.com ahahaha! Also the reason why the text is white is because it matches more with the color scheme/profile hahaha I actually tried black before white and oh god it looked terrible. It didn't match at all ; __ ; Also the text used is a pixel font I got from dafont.com c: It's really great to use for profiles haha XD

Just finished messing around with the text settings! I made the pink more darker for the text's border! c: Also added a faint glow to make it stand out more XD





Oh no hahaha all the icons on my OP were requests and were requested that way hahaha XD A lot of people like borders on their icons so that's why hahaha XD Oh gosh!! Thanks for pointing that out!!! ; __ ; I did erase part of the sharpening when I sharpened it, but now that I see it, I should turn down the opacity even more. I was making this at 4am bwuahahaha! Thanks for point that out again! XD 

Ohhh thanks for the advice! I'll definitely experiment with it on my next gfx! <: 

Also here's the icon a lot less sharpened, with and without a border hahaha XD









Thank you so much again!! Your advice is always supremely helpful! > v<​


----------



## K i t t e n (Aug 5, 2015)

I like your GFX's


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

K i t t e n said:


> I like your GFX's



Thank you so much! I'm happy you do! ヾ(o≧∀≦o)ﾉﾞ


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

Newest edition to my banners! c: Made for Keitara!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 7, 2015)

*Finished request for Vizionari on my GFX giveaway thread! c: *


----------



## derezzed (Aug 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Oh no hahaha all the icons on my OP were requests and were requested that way hahaha XD A lot of people like borders on their icons so that's why hahaha XD Oh gosh!! Thanks for pointing that out!!! ; __ ; I did erase part of the sharpening when I sharpened it, but now that I see it, I should turn down the opacity even more. I was making this at 4am bwuahahaha! Thanks for point that out again! XD
> 
> Ohhh thanks for the advice! I'll definitely experiment with it on my next gfx! <:
> 
> ...



OH then yeah, you can't really argue with the customer 
But it's no problem, the same thing happened to me too actually! In the past, when I looked at my graphics after making them, I realized that a lot were too sharp so now I just try to sharpen things as little as possible, lol. It turns out less is more when it comes to sharpening, unless a Gaussian Blur was applied to the image like three times or something.

I love the after version of the icon! Looks great ;-]
Ah, and your latest graphics are amazing too. The banner you did for Keitara's shop is super stunning in particular. I want to ask, did you use a lot of brushwork in that one? Because it's got this dreamy vibe going on and I'm pretty curious as to how you achieved that! My guess is a bunch of textures combined with stuff like cloud brushes or something similar. Nevertheless, the coloring's great and so is the text!
And speaking of text, the text in the Umbreon tag is lovely as well. The reflection effect worked out great! :-]


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2015)

derezzed said:


> OH then yeah, you can't really argue with the customer
> But it's no problem, the same thing happened to me too actually! In the past, when I looked at my graphics after making them, I realized that a lot were too sharp so now I just try to sharpen things as little as possible, lol. It turns out less is more when it comes to sharpening, unless a Gaussian Blur was applied to the image like three times or something.
> 
> I love the after version of the icon! Looks great ;-]
> ...



Oh gosh definitely ahahaha!~ It's always when you look in the past where you find faults ahahah but that just shows that you are improving more and more as you find out your own faults/weaknesses B] 

Thank you so much!! I really am proud with that icon as well ahahaha~

Ahhh thank you!!! I tend to do so much better when I get to choose the render compared to when I'm given one ahaha (unless it's a really good render I could work with, but those chances are slim ahaha) Also, surprisingly enough, I didn't need to use any brushwork bwuahaha!~ I really loved how it turned out dreamy since it's for her art shop, I thought it should give you this dreamy feeling/colorful/artlike feel ahahaha (I'm glad you felt the dreamy vibe from it!) I actually only used 3 textures to achieve that! I just overlapped them and put them on screen then erased areas I didn't want the textures in!~ 

Omg thank you so much!~ Hahaha I actually remembered that I used to love doing those reflection texts and I thought it would definitely work well with that tag ahahaha


----------



## Miharu (Aug 9, 2015)

Icon for Money Hunter c:




​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Set made for Money Hunter!~


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you so much Cam!~ You too!~ I'm looking forward to seeing many GFX from you!~ c:


----------



## himeki (Aug 11, 2015)

Gosh why is your gfx so good, Miharu?


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Gosh why is your gfx so good, Miharu?



Ahhh thank you so much for the compliment!! ;//v//; I still have so much to learn!! >/v//< You are improving as well!! I'm loving your recent sig!! Great job! c:


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Current entry for SOTW!~ >//v//< I'll probably change it since I'm planning on making a few more vertical gfx! <3 This reminds me of my days in crunchyroll ;//v/; 






Also some simple typography gfx I made for peoyne and myself! >//v/<


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Just joined Flight Rising and made myself a tag! >//v/< Too bad max dimensions are 500 x 100 ; v; So I made it 400 x 100 haha <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Icon for Patypus! c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Icon for Patypus! c:



o my gosh that one is very good!


----------



## Patypus (Aug 14, 2015)

OMG!! THANK YOU SO MUCH LOL I LOVE IT!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> o my gosh that one is very good!


Hahaha thank you!! >//v/<



Patypus said:


> OMG!! THANK YOU SO MUCH LOL I LOVE IT!! <3 <3 <3


YAAYYY!!! NO PROBLEM AT ALL!! HAHA XD I'm so happy you love it!!!! <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

Finished icon for neester14! c:





​


----------



## derezzed (Aug 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Just joined Flight Rising and made myself a tag! >//v/< Too bad max dimensions are 500 x 100 ; v; So I made it 400 x 100 haha <3



WHOA Flight Rising, huh? I have siblings who are obsessed with that website. I don't really see the appeal in it myself, but I'm sure that it can be addicting for people that are into dragons haha. 

Anyway, I like how the background matches with the dragon. It's very well done, and so is the text! 



Miharu said:


> Icon for Patypus! c:





Miharu said:


> Finished icon for neester14! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the lighting effects you put on these icons! Now, I'm curious as to what color you think you work with the best. Because honestly, you're great with blue, so is it due to bias? Lmao.

This time around I don't have that much C+C to provide, buuut I would suggest adding some variation to your color schemes. A monocolor icon is great, but sometimes it's easy to get carried away with those. Try adding backgrounds that are of an opposite color, for example. This usually makes the icon pop out even more, especially if the two colors contrast with each other, and ultimately makes the graphic more interesting :-]


----------



## Miharu (Aug 15, 2015)

derezzed said:


> WHOA Flight Rising, huh? I have siblings who are obsessed with that website. I don't really see the appeal in it myself, but I'm sure that it can be addicting for people that are into dragons haha.
> 
> Anyway, I like how the background matches with the dragon. It's very well done, and so is the text!
> 
> ...



Ahahhahaa thank you so much!!! And yeah FR is actually pretty fun!!!! I'm looking forward to learning more about it XD The dragons are so cute on here!!! (Some of them LOL) XD

OH As for the blue HAHA for FR the dragon used is a gift from a close friend of mine, so that's why I chose that dragon (and since it's blue I wanted to use blue HAHA <3 ) As for the patypus icon, I was going to do brown, but then when the requester said they wanted it to somewhat match their icon if possible, I ended up doing blue (since their sig is a darkish blue color) and then I remembered that a Platypus lives in water, so that's where the beach bg idea came from HAHAHA XD

As for snorlax I went with blue since I was trying out some textures and the texture was blue LOLOL So yeah ended up with blue again ahahahahahaha!~

(But then again my favorite color IS blue LOOOOOOL )


----------



## Miharu (Aug 16, 2015)

Another Vertical GFX I made!! I may enter this one into SOTW instead of my current entry!! <3 (P.s. omg derezzed you are right LOOL I've been on a blue roll ahahaha!~ I'll be using different colors next time XD Bwuahahaha )


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2015)

Finished request for naekoya! <3 She wanted it to be colorful and also she gave me a reference to work off with!~ 



Spoiler: Reference provided by naekoya <3 




















​


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

An icon requested by Call me Daniel! c:






Badges exclusively made for Team Popsicle! :3



 

 



Team Popsicle's Typography! c:










​


----------



## derezzed (Aug 26, 2015)

Whooa, love the badges! They all look amazing, especially the Black*Star one ;-] 
The pop-out effect really did work out well with those renders.

The icon you did for Call me Daniel is stunning as well! The colors blend together really nicely, but then again that's what we can expect from you since the icon's blue 
What did you use as a background image, by the way? My eye keeps wandering up to the top left corner, haha.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 26, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Whooa, love the badges! They all look amazing, especially the Black*Star one ;-]
> The pop-out effect really did work out well with those renders.
> 
> The icon you did for Call me Daniel is stunning as well! The colors blend together really nicely, but then again that's what we can expect from you since the icon's blue
> What did you use as a background image, by the way? My eye keeps wandering up to the top left corner, haha.



Ahh thank you so much! >//v//< Yeah!! Hahah the Black Star one is my latest one I made ;D Hehe thanks!! I also added a nice drop shadow effect to the badges <3 

Thank you!! >v < LOOL Yess blue/purple!! Ahaha!! Oh as for the background image, it was provided by the requester since he wanted it as his bg for his icon c:


----------



## Jacob (Aug 26, 2015)

Miharu said:


> An icon requested by Call me Daniel! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sick asf


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 26, 2015)

Woooo ~ my bae got them skillz o w o huehehue <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 31, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> sick asf


SUPER LATE AHHA THANK YOUUU! XD



naekoya said:


> Woooo ~ my bae got them skillz o w o huehehue <3


AHH BAEEE THIS IS SUPER LATE BUT THANK YOUUU AHAH ILY <3 

Also here's my entry to SOTW! c:


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 31, 2015)

Miharu said:


> SUPER LATE AHHA THANK YOUUU! XD
> 
> 
> AHH BAEEE THIS IS SUPER LATE BUT THANK YOUUU AHAH ILY <3
> ...



Dang ~ would you look at that!!! o:
LOVE IT <33333


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wonderful as always!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 31, 2015)

Your stuff looks fantastic, Jasmine *_* I totally need to get my damn Skype again and how many times have I said this now xD


----------



## WonderK (Sep 1, 2015)

Excellent new works, Jasmine. 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Your stuff looks fantastic, Jasmine *_* I totally need to get my damn Skype again and how many times have I said this now xD



Too many times to count, Sasha.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 1, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Excellent new works, Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many times to count, Sasha.



If it's any consolation I am getting it as I type this haha xD


----------



## Miharu (Sep 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Dang ~ would you look at that!!! o:
> LOVE IT <33333


AHH THANK YOU BAEEE <3 <3 <3



Cam said:


> Wonderful as always!


Thank you Cam! >//v/<b



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Your stuff looks fantastic, Jasmine *_* I totally need to get my damn Skype again and how many times have I said this now xD


Eeeeep SASHAAA IT'S BEEN FOREVERRRR!!! YES YOU DOO AHAHA <3 Thank youuu!!! <3



WonderK said:


> Excellent new works, Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many times to count, Sasha.


Thank you so much Fluffy sensei!! >//v//<b


----------



## Miharu (Sep 2, 2015)

Massed Produced TP Badges made for TP members! LOL



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Woah those are nice! Awesome work!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 2, 2015)

Those are bad and I mean that in the best way 8 )


----------



## Miharu (Sep 3, 2015)

Cam said:


> Woah those are nice! Awesome work!!!





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Those are bad and I mean that in the best way 8 )



Hahaha thank you so much you guys!! <3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 4, 2015)

Banner I made for my Flight Rising GFX shop! c: 
{I'm actually debating whether or not I should make a profile for my GFX shop here, or try something new and go with banners + typography hmmm LOL I've already started on my profile though so I might see it through then in the future do banners + typography ahaha XD }






Also here's a part of the typography I made to match the banner! c: I've made like 5-6 others, but it's in the same style so I'm only going to post one XD




​


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Banner I made for my Flight Rising GFX shop! c:
> {I'm actually debating whether or not I should make a profile for my GFX shop here, or try something new and go with banners + typography hmmm LOL I've already started on my profile though so I might see it through then in the future do banners + typography ahaha XD }
> 
> 
> ...



Love it!!! Show us more +u+ haha <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Banner I made for my Flight Rising GFX shop! c:
> {I'm actually debating whether or not I should make a profile for my GFX shop here, or try something new and go with banners + typography hmmm LOL I've already started on my profile though so I might see it through then in the future do banners + typography ahaha XD }
> 
> 
> ...



You used my favorite color+season=win ;D


----------



## Miharu (Sep 5, 2015)

naekoya said:


> Love it!!! Show us more +u+ haha <3


Ahh thanks Baeee <3 I'll try ;D Ahahaha <3



Kairi-Kitten said:


> You used my favorite color+season=win ;D


HAHAA DUDE SAMEEE!! I love winter and blue <3


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh thanks Baeee <3 I'll try ;D Ahahaha <3
> 
> 
> HAHAA DUDE SAMEEE!! I love winter and blue <3



Same! Thats somethingg we all have in common hahaha


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahh thanks Baeee <3 I'll try ;D Ahahaha <3
> 
> 
> HAHAA DUDE SAMEEE!! I love winter and blue <3



wooo ~ can't wait!!! <3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

Some Graphics made for Flight Rising users! c: (Most of them were done about a week ago ahaha I just haven't posted anything here yet XD )  


















































































































​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 15, 2015)

So pretty *_*


----------



## Miharu (Sep 15, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> So pretty *_*



Thank youuu <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 15, 2015)

You are so welcome ^__^ Really love the patterns used on those bottom ones : O and the wreath & wren looks so perfect<3


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ooh the bottom ones are really nice!


----------



## derezzed (Sep 15, 2015)

Love the text effects and backgrounds :-O

This one is really cool in particular:





The textures you used and the dragon itself look amazing together; my conclusion is that you need to do more red stuff, because you work really well with red too!! Seriously.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

Finished Banner Request! c: I have a few more GFX I've finished but I'll post them all here later! XD 




​




Kairi-Kitten said:


> You are so welcome ^__^ Really love the patterns used on those bottom ones : O and the wreath & wren looks so perfect<3


AHHH SUPER LATE BUT THANK YOU!!! I literally thought I replied to all of you guys already!! ;v ; <3



Cam said:


> Ooh the bottom ones are really nice!


Ahhh thank you Cam!! 



derezzed said:


> Love the text effects and backgrounds :-O
> 
> This one is really cool in particular:
> 
> ...


Thanks derezzed!! It's always nice hearing your input!!  
And d'aww ahaha!! Thanks!! XD


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 1, 2015)

You're doing great Miharuuuu!! <3 
keep up the awesome work ;D


----------



## Miharu (Oct 1, 2015)

naekoya said:


> You're doing great Miharuuuu!! <3
> keep up the awesome work ;D



Ahhhh thank youuu <33


----------



## Miharu (Oct 9, 2015)

A wholleeee bunch of breeding cards made for FR requests :') Still a bunch more to go!



































































































​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 9, 2015)

These look fantastic ;D


----------



## Miharu (Oct 9, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> These look fantastic ;D



Ahhh thank youu >//v/< <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 9, 2015)

OH MY GOD you're so good ;u; keep up the good work <3

Is there any way you can share the .PSD file of this signature of yours? Fr learning purposes mostly, always wanted to know how you do the lighting thingy o:


----------



## derezzed (Oct 9, 2015)

Oooh, those are seriously cool Miharu. I really like how you change it up and make each one different; it shows how flexible you are ;-]
It definitely looks like your shop is doing great! :-D

Oh, and also-




I had no idea you could make, like, tech-themed dragons on FR o_o
Are those designs actually on their wings or did you just put them there?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 11, 2015)

Aerate said:


> OH MY GOD you're so good ;u; keep up the good work <3
> 
> Is there any way you can share the .PSD file of this signature of yours? Fr learning purposes mostly, always wanted to know how you do the lighting thingy o:


Ahhh thank you so much!! >//v//<

How do I share PSD files? XD

And what lighting thing are you talking about? O:



derezzed said:


> Oooh, those are seriously cool Miharu. I really like how you change it up and make each one different; it shows how flexible you are ;-]
> It definitely looks like your shop is doing great! :-D
> 
> Oh, and also-
> ...


Ahh thank you so much!! XD Yeah I'm trying out different ways I could make them so they aren't all the same format/look!! x] Hahaha thank you! ; v; It's pretty busy!!

OH The designs are actually on their wings!! They are pretty awesome looking dragons! XD


----------



## derezzed (Oct 11, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you so much!! >//v//<
> 
> How do I share PSD files? XD
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that, you do deserve a lot of customers ;-]

ALSO, sharing PSD files is really easy! 
1) You can send someone the file via Skype; just click on the paperclip button and choose the PSD you want to send.
2) You can get an account on a file hosting website such as MediaFire and upload your PSDs there. Once they're uploaded onto your account, you can share the download link with people.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thank you so much!! >//v//<
> 
> How do I share PSD files? XD
> 
> And what lighting thing are you talking about? O:



You're welcome ;u;

Umm like derezzed said you can either do it via Skype but that's something you'd have to be comfortable sharing ;u; so it's kinda sorta up to you. Otherwise you can just use a site like dropbox, mediafire, 4shared or something ;u; but if it's an inconvenience it's totally fine xD don't worry about it :')

OH um I was talking about the glow effect xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Glad to hear that, you do deserve a lot of customers ;-]
> 
> ALSO, sharing PSD files is really easy!
> 1) You can send someone the file via Skype; just click on the paperclip button and choose the PSD you want to send.
> 2) You can get an account on a file hosting website such as MediaFire and upload your PSDs there. Once they're uploaded onto your account, you can share the download link with people.



Ahh thank you!! ; v ;

OHHH Thank you so much for letting me know!!! XD I never thought I would ever need to share PSD files since I thought it was complicated process HAHA



Aerate said:


> You're welcome ;u;
> 
> Umm like derezzed said you can either do it via Skype but that's something you'd have to be comfortable sharing ;u; so it's kinda sorta up to you. Otherwise you can just use a site like dropbox, mediafire, 4shared or something ;u; but if it's an inconvenience it's totally fine xD don't worry about it :')
> 
> OH um I was talking about the glow effect xD


Hahaha it's not an inconvenience at all! XD And yeah! I don't mind sharing my skype! c: I'll give you a PM! XD
(However, I just realized the signature you chose, I made that sig using GIMP, would I still be able to send you the file? x: )

Is it showing a glow effect in the signature you wanted the PSD from? O:


----------



## derezzed (Oct 12, 2015)

OKAY DON'T MIND ME BARGING INTO THE CONVERSATION, but sending GIMP files will work the same way with the two methods I described in my previous post :-]
So in short, It's not just PSDs; the files you upload on a website like MediaFire or through Skype can be basically anything.

However, there could be a compatibility problem... 
.PSD files can be opened in GIMP and Photoshop, while .XCF files can only be opened with GIMP. So, Aerate would have to have GIMP downloaded to be able to see and/or use the file. They would be able to receive it/download it, but the layers inside .XCFs (GIMP files) can only be accessed with GIMP.


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Your breeding cards look awesome!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

derezzed said:


> OKAY DON'T MIND ME BARGING INTO THE CONVERSATION, but sending GIMP files will work the same way with the two methods I described in my previous post :-]
> So in short, It's not just PSDs; the files you upload on a website like MediaFire or through Skype can be basically anything.
> 
> However, there could be a compatibility problem...
> .PSD files can be opened in GIMP and Photoshop, while .XCF files can only be opened with GIMP. So, Aerate would have to have GIMP downloaded to be able to see and/or use the file. They would be able to receive it/download it, but the layers inside .XCFs (GIMP files) can only be accessed with GIMP.


HHAHAHA I DON'T MIND AT ALL <3 THANKS A LOT FOR HELPING!!! XD AND WOOO!! That's great!! 

And awww!! ; v ; Thanks for letting me know!!



MayorEvvie said:


> Your breeding cards look awesome!


Thank you!! >//v//<


----------



## Miharu (Nov 5, 2015)

//slowly crawls in
Finally had some time to make some GFX and was able to finish 2 GFX requests! <3










​


----------



## Hatori (Nov 5, 2015)

Miharu said:


> //slowly crawls in
> Finally had some time to make some GFX and was able to finish 2 GFX requests! <3
> 
> 
> ...



These are so beautiful, Miharu! Very nice colors and effects!

Awesome job like always! <3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh Miharu your GFX are amazing! :0
Seriously love them x)


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

Hatori said:


> These are so beautiful, Miharu! Very nice colors and effects!
> 
> Awesome job like always! <3


Ahhh thank you so much Hatori! >//v/< <3



Botari1999 said:


> Oh my gosh Miharu your GFX are amazing! :0
> Seriously love them x)


Ahhh thank you!! ;//v//; <3


----------



## himeki (Nov 6, 2015)

OH MY GOD MIHARU


/please open up again i need graphicz/


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> OH MY GOD MIHARU
> 
> 
> /please open up again i need graphicz/



AHAHAHHA You could always just redeem your pps for GFX on TP! Hahaha XD That's like the only way atm you could get GFX from me ahahaha XD


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHAHAHHA You could always just redeem your pps for GFX on TP! Hahaha XD That's like the only way atm you could get GFX from me ahahaha XD



....
i spent my 1.4k on entries...


----------



## derezzed (Nov 7, 2015)

Miharu said:


> //slowly crawls in
> Finally had some time to make some GFX and was able to finish 2 GFX requests! <3
> 
> 
> ...



/slowly crawling out of my random bout of slight inactivity to comment

YOUR TEXT WORK HAS GOTTEN SO MUCH BETTER. I love the fonts you went with here. I also like the placement of the image you used for the first banner... everything just fits together so nicely. I think I say this every time, but y'know, I always need to point out genius ;-]

As for the Fates banner, blue is your favorite color and all, so I'd be surprised if any of your blue stuff looked less than stunning. Can't wait for future updates \o/


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ....
> i spent my 1.4k on entries...


Oh... AHAHAH THAT'S RIGHT XD My bad ahaha no worries!~ They'll be more quests so you'll have more pps soon once I post them XD 



derezzed said:


> /slowly crawling out of my random bout of slight inactivity to comment
> 
> YOUR TEXT WORK HAS GOTTEN SO MUCH BETTER. I love the fonts you went with here. I also like the placement of the image you used for the first banner... everything just fits together so nicely. I think I say this every time, but y'know, I always need to point out genius ;-]
> 
> As for the Fates banner, blue is your favorite color and all, so I'd be surprised if any of your blue stuff looked less than stunning. Can't wait for future updates \o/


/slowly shoves you back into your hole LOL jk jk ahahaha <3 

AHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH AHAHAHA I'm super happy to hear that! :'D I know I need to work more with text styles ahaha since I tend to use the same style for every GFX I make (whoops LOL ) 

Hahaha thank you!!! I'm always happy to hear your input! <3


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 7, 2015)

I agree with derezzed. WOW have you improved! You are doing a great job!!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Cam said:


> I agree with derezzed. WOW have you improved! You are doing a great job!!!



D'awww!! Thank you so much!! ; v;


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

Ah I'm so jealous ;-;

How do you even do this


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Ah I'm so jealous ;-;
> 
> How do you even do this



Lots of practice/time/ and effort :')


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 8, 2015)

If you don't mind my asking, what software/programs (or whatever they're called), do you use? I don't do any GFX myself but I'm curious since my sister does them as well. :0
Also how long does it take you around approximately? I know that it would depend on what you're making one for (like icon, sig, etc.) but is there like an average time? Sorry I'm so curious lol, they're seriously good. :>


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what software/programs (or whatever they're called), do you use? I don't do any GFX myself but I'm curious since my sister does them as well. :0
> Also how long does it take you around approximately? I know that it would depend on what you're making one for (like icon, sig, etc.) but is there like an average time? Sorry I'm so curious lol, they're seriously good. :>



I used to use GIMP, but I now use Photoshop! c: 
For signatures it normally takes me around 1-1 hour and a half to make, as for icons it normally takes me around 30 minutes or less depending on how complicated I'm trying to make.

Hahaha no need to apologize at all! cx And thanks!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 8, 2015)

Banner I just finished for a request! c:



​


----------



## Miharu (Nov 9, 2015)

Made some slight changes to the banner posted above > v< 

*Before*:






*After*:



​


----------



## derezzed (Nov 9, 2015)

THAT M-DIANCIE PIECE MAKES ME WANT TO SEE MORE LPs FROM YOU.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 9, 2015)

derezzed said:


> THAT M-DIANCIE PIECE MAKES ME WANT TO SEE MORE LPs FROM YOU.



OMG AHAHAH WAIT WHAT DOES LP STAND FOR? XD (Light Pieces?) XD


----------



## derezzed (Nov 9, 2015)

Large pieces ;-]
You know, anything that's larger than a standard signature/banner/header.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 9, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Large pieces ;-]
> You know, anything that's larger than a standard signature/banner/header.



OHH GOT YOU AHAHAH You'll probably see 2 more soon XD Same requester requested 2 banners that large hahaha all having to do with Pokemon XD


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Ended up re-making the last banner I posted again LOL! This request is a set so I ended up starting over since I wanted them to match better <:













Also made 4 badges for Team Popsicle members! 



















​


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Last post before I sleep <3 Made some headers for the same requester who requested the Sylveon banner! (They also requests 2 more big banners, so I'll be posting those when I finish them XD )














​


----------



## Miharu (Nov 15, 2015)

Okay I swear these are the final versions of the other 2 banners I posted above LOL Luckily the requester was super happy about it ahaha I felt so bad I kept changing things since I wasn't satisfied with how they looked ahahaha XD









​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 15, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Okay I swear these are the final versions of the other 2 banners I posted above LOL Luckily the requester was super happy about it ahaha I felt so bad I kept changing things since I wasn't satisfied with how they looked ahahaha XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG BEAUTY <3 *__*


----------



## Miharu (Nov 16, 2015)

Finished another banner request for same requester, just 1 more to go after this! XD




​




Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMFG BEAUTY <3 *__*


AHH THANK YOUU <333


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 18, 2015)

OMFG THESE BANNERS ARE THE BEST THINGS IVE SEEN FROM YOU THEY ARE SO GOOD OMG


----------



## Miharu (Nov 18, 2015)

Cam said:


> OMFG THESE BANNERS ARE THE BEST THINGS IVE SEEN FROM YOU THEY ARE SO GOOD OMG



AHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH AHAHAHA


----------



## piske (Nov 19, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Finished another banner request for same requester, just 1 more to go after this! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe I don't know anything about GFX so my opinion probably doesn't matter but this is so cool, Miharu!!! I love it! :>


----------



## Miharu (Nov 19, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Hehe I don't know anything about GFX so my opinion probably doesn't matter but this is so cool, Miharu!!! I love it! :>



Ahhh thank you!!! >//v//< <3


----------



## Miharu (Dec 3, 2015)

Two requests that I've finished!~ <: More Flight Rising Requests!~ (Haven't posted these yet ahah XD )









​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Two requests that I've finished!~ <: More Flight Rising Requests!~ (Haven't posted these yet ahah XD )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear god they're beautiful ;v; Always love to pop in here when you post something new and omfg need to get my GFX done lmao xD But yuss! I love to check your newest stuff <3


----------



## Miharu (Dec 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Dear god they're beautiful ;v; Always love to pop in here when you post something new and omfg need to get my GFX done lmao xD But yuss! I love to check your newest stuff <3



Omg Thank you Kairiii <333
OH YOU CAN DO ITTTT LOL!!! XD
And ahh >//v/< You are too sweet!~ I can't wait to see more of your work as well! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 3, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Omg Thank you Kairiii <333
> OH YOU CAN DO ITTTT LOL!!! XD
> And ahh >//v/< You are too sweet!~ I can't wait to see more of your work as well! <3



You are most welcome <3 ;D
Ahahaha I shall do my best huehue :3
OMFG just being honest :'D hehehe! <3 And nawwws I shall try and get into it some more soon so I can bump up my gallery with some new stuff xD


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 11, 2015)

sending love to Miharu's gfx hehe =w= <3


----------



## Miharu (Jun 28, 2016)

Omg it's been forever AHAHA I feel like I've lost my touch, but here's some update on my GFX! XD The signature is an entry to Cropped (A Smash Camp 2016 event where they give you a bad render to work with) xD







Spoiler:  Original Render











Here are some cute gudetama icons I made ahaha (Credit to laudine for making one of the gudetama look like a popsicle ;D <3 THANK YOU) Feel free to use my gudetama icons B] LET'S MAKE AN EGG ARMY MWUAHAHAH LOL































​


----------



## Mints (Jun 28, 2016)

CRAP THAT ONE PIECE INTRO IN THE OP IS SO AMAZING !!!! I love your GFX everything is so colorful, if you had a shop or smth I would definitely buy from you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i can't stop laughing at the 2008 & 2009 folders


----------



## Naekoya (Jun 28, 2016)

ohhh man Jas at it again with them awesome gfx!! -praise the godly gfx master-


----------



## Miharu (Jun 28, 2016)

Mints said:


> CRAP THAT ONE PIECE INTRO IN THE OP IS SO AMAZING !!!! I love your GFX everything is so colorful, if you had a shop or smth I would definitely buy from you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also i can't stop laughing at the 2008 & 2009 folders


AHH THANK YOU SO MUCH AHAHAHA I'm really proud of that one too LOL It took me a couple of days to finish it : ') Those type of gfx are so time consuming for me HAHA

And ahh thank you so much!! > v < I used to have a shop where I made icons and sigs for free and only charged for large pieces like banners/etc, but I closed it since I had plan on revamping my store LOL Idk when I'll open it up again xD I'll need to make a new profile for my shop if I plan on doing so and that'll take ages LOL 

RIGHT?? LOOL Everytime I look back I'm like "WHAT WAS I EVER THINKING LOL" XD



Naekoya said:


> ohhh man Jas at it again with them awesome gfx!! -praise the godly gfx master-



AHHH THANKS JANE <333 I still have much more to improve on!!! Gotta learn from fluffy sensei LOL


----------



## Naekoya (Jun 28, 2016)

girl ~ you know you got the stuff! hahah but yeah definitely see a lot of improvements though <333


----------



## Miharu (Jun 29, 2016)

Naekoya said:


> girl ~ you know you got the stuff! hahah but yeah definitely see a lot of improvements though <333



AHH thank you so much jane <3 I'm glad I'm improving > v < Thanks to fluffy sensei LOL


----------



## Miharu (Jun 29, 2016)

Not related to GFX, but I just wanted to share my cosplays with my friends AHHH I JUST FREAKING LOVE OP LOOOL <3 I cosplayed as Luffy with my friends as Zoro and Robin B] THEY WERE PERFFFF <3 

Photographer Credit to: Yaosaelee <3


----------



## Naekoya (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Miharu (Jun 30, 2016)

Naekoya said:


>



Thanks for the bump baee <333 I LOVE THAT BUMP YOU MADE AND YOUR CURRENT SIG <3


----------



## Naekoya (Jun 30, 2016)

Miharu said:


> Thanks for the bump baee <333 I LOVE THAT BUMP YOU MADE AND YOUR CURRENT SIG <3



Thank you ; w; still trying to learn how to do some text effects in gif, but so confusing with so many frames to work with lolol


----------



## Miharu (Jul 2, 2016)

Naekoya said:


> Thank you ; w; still trying to learn how to do some text effects in gif, but so confusing with so many frames to work with lolol



AHHH YOU CAN DO IT BAE!!! <3 You should make a gallery for your stuff too!!! <3



A profile I made for the Art Contest in Smash! (I made some re-edits after since I only had 1 hour and 30 mins to work on my entry for it ahaha XD ) The theme for the Art Contest was: Future Game Releases 




​


----------



## derezzed (Jul 2, 2016)

Ahh, glad to see you updating again Miharu!! I missed seeing your work ;-]
I feel like you have a unique way of adding effects and it definitely shows in your latest piece! The textures/lights you used for the top half of the graphic (featuring Solgaleo and Lunaala) really fit the renders. Also, I like how the decorative text columns in the bottom half seem a bit out-of-place at first glance but are actually a pretty cool addition once you examine them closer; I particularly like how you added multi-colored light blobs here and there, haha.

I have to applaud you for the choice of background too, since it gives some depth to the overall graphic - especially with the really detailed grass blades in front. So, nice work as always, Miharu! If you felt like you lost your touch, then you're steadily regaining it at the very least ;-]

Oh, and AMAZING ONE PIECE COSPLAY BY THE WAY. Your friends absolutely rock as Robin and Zoro *_*
And of course, you make a fantastic Luffy!! ;-]
Sending lots of love to you and your cosplay gang! \o/
(You should totally post more of your cosplays here; I'm just as interested in them as I am in your graphics, lol.)


----------



## Miharu (Jul 2, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Ahh, glad to see you updating again Miharu!! I missed seeing your work ;-]
> I feel like you have a unique way of adding effects and it definitely shows in your latest piece! The textures/lights you used for the top half of the graphic (featuring Solgaleo and Lunaala) really fit the renders. Also, I like how the decorative text columns in the bottom half seem a bit out-of-place at first glance but are actually a pretty cool addition once you examine them closer; I particularly like how you added multi-colored light blobs here and there, haha.
> 
> I have to applaud you for the choice of background too, since it gives some depth to the overall graphic - especially with the really detailed grass blades in front. So, nice work as always, Miharu! If you felt like you lost your touch, then you're steadily regaining it at the very least ;-]
> ...



Awww thank you so much!!! ; v; <3 And mwuahha if you read the text, it actually tells you a little bit about the game B] I just copy and pasted some news posted about the game and fit them in those little decorative text boxes ahaha! XD Since the theme was "Future Game Releases" I thought I might as well put some information about the game in it 

Ahh thank you so much!!! ;v ; I'm looking forward to improving more ahaha! XD 

AHH THANK YOU SO MUCH AHAHA AND IKR??? They are perf <333
(Omg ahaha thanks for the idea! XD I think I might actually do that ahaha I'll probably slowly post one character I've cosplayed as per week or something ahaha! XD I'm glad you are interested in my cosplays! ; v; That makes me happy ahhh <3 What cosplay would you like to see the most? O:

-Luffy from One Piece
-Chopper from One Piece
-Black rock shooter from BRS
-Yoshino from Date A Live
-Yuno Gasai from Mirai Nikki
-Naru from Hanayamata
-Sachi from Sword Art Online
-Stocking from Panty and Stocking
-Karuta from Inu x Boku SS
-Kousei Arima from Your Lie in April
-Kururi from Durarara
-Hatsune Miku from Vocaloid

(I have so many pictures from when I was super active in cosplaying ahahaha! I'll only post once in a while for each character XD )


----------



## Naekoya (Jul 3, 2016)

Jas is the KING OF LUFFY cosplaying ; u;
my hero <333 LOL


----------



## derezzed (Jul 3, 2016)

Miharu said:


> Awww thank you so much!!! ; v; <3 And mwuahha if you read the text, it actually tells you a little bit about the game B] I just copy and pasted some news posted about the game and fit them in those little decorative text boxes ahaha! XD Since the theme was "Future Game Releases" I thought I might as well put some information about the game in it
> 
> Ahh thank you so much!!! ;v ; I'm looking forward to improving more ahaha! XD
> 
> ...



OMG you even changed the thread name! I'm so excited to see all the other cosplays you've done :-o
I think all of the ones that you listed would be lovely *_* 
Though if I _had_ to choose just one, I'm most interested in Kururi! I'm a huge DRRR fan, haha


----------



## Miharu (Jul 3, 2016)

derezzed said:


> OMG you even changed the thread name! I'm so excited to see all the other cosplays you've done :-o
> I think all of the ones that you listed would be lovely *_*
> Though if I _had_ to choose just one, I'm most interested in Kururi! I'm a huge DRRR fan, haha



LOL YEEE Thanks ahaha!! I'll post the rest slowly throughout the week ahaha! XD

OHH!~ That's one of my most recent cosplays I did ahaha!! Unfortunately my photos from my photo shoots haven't came out yet, so I don't have any really good photos with Kururi ahaha! XD But I'll post them when my photographer is done sorting through his backlog of photos he needs to release ahaha!

For now, here are some selfies with my best friend as Mairu <3 (P.S. DON'T MIND US BEING SILLY AHAHAHA!!! Also there's an Isabelle cosplayer ;DD My friend makes such a perf Isabelle ahhh!! ; v; <3 ) 



Spoiler:  Kururi From Durarara with my best friend as Mairu <3


----------



## Miharu (Jul 5, 2016)

Icon Pick up for Myuchuu <3 





Also sharing some of my GFX made that I haven't posted yet! Signature was for Pokemanz and Icon was for Chelsaurus c:












Sharing one of my cosplays as Hatsune Miku Senbonzakura version c: 

Photographer Credit: Kuusato no Cosplay



​


----------



## Miharu (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey guys! I decided to stop by and say hello hahaha! It's been so long since I've been here! I wasn't sure where else to put this post LOL So just making a hello post here on my gallery :3

Also here's a most recent signature I decided to make for myself for Starcraft 2!


----------



## himeki (Nov 26, 2017)

holy **** miharu! how are you?


----------



## Miharu (Nov 26, 2017)

himeki said:


> holy **** miharu! how are you?



I've been great! Just super busy with school and work still hahaha! Finals are almost here : ') So definitely not looking forward to that hahaha! How about you???


----------



## Miharu (Apr 19, 2019)

It's been so long since I've made GFX hahaha! Happy with how this banner came out <3 







Spoiler: Render used


----------



## ShizukaJoestar (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm absolutely loving your works! Your cosplays are brilliant! ^^


----------



## Miharu (Apr 19, 2019)

ShizukaJoestar said:


> I'm absolutely loving your works! Your cosplays are brilliant! ^^



daww thanks <3 Oh god I haven't updated the cosplay spoiler in so long LOL


----------



## Miharu (Apr 25, 2019)

*I doodled one of my stuffed animals using my mouse hahaha! <3 His name is Oliver :>









Click to expand...

*


----------



## Miharu (Apr 26, 2019)

*A little doodle continued for my giveaway! c: Happy to say I'm proud of being able to doodle this all using my mouse haha <3



*


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

YES Oliver!!!! /sobs what an adorable cute LIL BOYE


----------



## Miharu (Apr 26, 2019)

Hat' said:


> YES Oliver!!!! /sobs what an adorable cute LIL BOYE



AHHH THANKS <3 HE'S SUCH A GENTLE BOI TOO


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 28, 2019)

Your GFX art just makes me miss doing GFX in that style so much ;-; It takes me back to a time where I used to love making GFX all the time, trying to improve myself and whatnot. Mine were never as good as yours though xD I love your style, and how you make everything look so shiny and beautiful! Keep up the great work, I love it all <3


----------



## Miharu (May 2, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> Your GFX art just makes me miss doing GFX in that style so much ;-; It takes me back to a time where I used to love making GFX all the time, trying to improve myself and whatnot. Mine were never as good as yours though xD I love your style, and how you make everything look so shiny and beautiful! Keep up the great work, I love it all <3



Omg I thought I responded to this jdklsfjds sorry for the late response!! And ahh thank you so much!! ; v ; I just got back into making gfx again after a long hiatus hahaha! I bet yours was just as amazing <3


----------



## Miharu (Sep 10, 2020)

It's been so long since I've last made a signature! I'm super happy with how this came out! It looks best when you right click on the image and open it in a new tab! Now sure if it condensed the quality/image for my sig so it looks slightly off haha! Looking forward to making more Signatures/GFX when I have more free time!

Art by @Blink.


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2020)

ah these are so cute!! you’ve improved so much from your older works to the recent one :0


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2020)

xara said:


> ah these are so cute!! you’ve improved so much from your older works to the recent one :0


Thank you so much! <3



Updated my Sig + Avi! Super happy with how these came out! Art credit goes to @Blink. <3 THANK YOU SO MUCH BLINK AAAAAAAA


----------

